# Stomach Issues



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

When my dogs take antibiotics they are usually also given probiotics. I use to just add them myself but now my vet does it whenever he prescribes antibiotics. I'm sorry your pup is having stomach issues at such a young age. What were you feeding him? He does look sad in his photo but such a handsome guy! Hopefully they will figure out what is upsetting his stomach.


----------



## HelenaandTango (May 5, 2020)

Thanks, he's beautiful..just out of sorts..I'll source a probiotic today and hopefully he will feel better soon!! 💜💜


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I just went through this with my two dogs. Beckie’s been having on and off episodes since she was a puppy. I very highly suspect they’re caused by allergies, which is why I started her on raw and I am testing one protein at a time (pre-made raw, I don’t have to do anything except thaw and serve).

Both my dogs were put on antibiotics (that is what stops the diarrhea), anti-nausea, anti-acid and probiotics. They were also given intradermal fluids. I also gave them water with a serynge 3-4 times a day (you need to be careful so the dog doesn’t aspirate). Beckie also had pain medication but I had to ask for it. It took about 7 days for Merlin to be well, and 2 weeks for Beckie, but she has chronic problems as I said. They were also put on low fat food but Beckie has been on raw ever since she was ill (low fat raw). They thought she also had pancreatic problems.

The probiotics the vet gave them is Aventi GI complete. It’s a paste and they both love liking it ! I think it’s on’y available in Canada but just in case here is a link :








Aventi GI Complete Paste for Animal Use (Canada) - Drugs.com


Learn about Aventi GI Complete Paste for Animal Use (Canada) including: active ingredients, directions for use, precautions, and storage information.




www.drugs.com





As for the cause, in my case, since both dogs were sick and it happened right after I changed their food, it might have been a bad batch, even though it was very expensive vet food. 

In general, It can be caused by allergies or something the dog ate.


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi,
I live in the UK and bought a pre/probiotic for my mini when he had a bad session with gastric issues. I found he enjoyed it more than the powdered version the vet prescribed. It is called Tummy for dogs and is available from Amazon or direct from the company. It really helped him and if he has any issues now we just put him back on it. One drawback for you would be that your dog would need more than one tablet a day... a pack of 120 tablets costs just over £21.


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

Probiotics & Prebiotics for Dogs & Puppies with Sensitive Stomachs, Gas (120 Tablets) - Digestive Enzymes to Maintain Digestive & Immune Health; 2 Billion CFUs per Tablet; UK Made Probiotics & Prebiotics for Dogs & Puppies with Sensitive Stomachs, Gas (120 Tablets) - Digestive Enzymes to Maintain Digestive & Immune Health; 2 Billion CFUs per Tablet; UK Made: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
This is the link


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I've given both ThorneVet (privately purchased) and Purina (prescribed by my vet) probiotics with no issue.

A steroid injection, new food, and antibiotics—all of which can trigger their own set of problems—seem like rather a big reaction if your vet doesn't know the cause of the upset. Was it the blood that prompted this course of treatment?

Unless I had complete faith in my vet, I'd be leaning towards feeding a bland homemade diet (white boiled chicken, plain boiled rice), watching closely for signs of dehydration or anemia, and getting a second opinion if the issue persists.

But after so many bad experiences, I'm admittedly wary of vets. I know sometimes you just have to trust them, especially in emergency situations.

I hope Tango is feeling much better soon.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

One of my fosters was put into rescue because he upchucked everything he ate. Owners tried "everything", even special ordered food through the mail. I fed him raw and he was fine. However, you cannot expect to adopt out a dog that must be fed raw, so I put him on probiotics. Fixed the problem. I used kefir. Yogurt has a half dozen probiotics, kefir has 32. If you want, I can send you a starter.


----------



## HelenaandTango (May 5, 2020)

Thank you all so much for your help!! He is much better now..and back to his usual self ,almost, I think I will look into his diet a bit more...I have seen kefir in my local health food shop I didn't know you could give it how much would you give @Michigan Gal?


----------

